# Beowulf (2007)



## TK-421 (Sep 11, 2007)

A new Beowulf movie coming out on November 16th. It has Anthony Hopkins, John Malkovich and Angelina Jolie in it. The trailer looks promising:

Beowulf - Official Movie Site: Beowulf Movie
Apple - Trailers - Beowulf


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 11, 2007)

That's one movie I shall certainly want to watch!  It's the time in history of which I am very interested in.  To have Anthony Hopkins in it, well that will mean it's going to be a great movie as far as I am concerned.

Thanks TK for bringing it to my attention...


----------



## Alurny (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing CGI!

Wow.


----------



## Delvo (Sep 11, 2007)

Weird... did the actual poem have Beowulf as the beneficiary of a magical being's spell?... which apparently gets passed from one guy to anothe rdespite being "forver"? That's completely unfamiliar to me.


----------



## The_Warrior (Sep 12, 2007)

Robert Zemekis(SP?) is directed it. So it might be pretty good. All his films have been  pretty succefull. (ex. Back to the Future, Romancing the Stone, "Forest Forest Gump Ma'am.")


----------



## roddglenn (Sep 13, 2007)

Ray Winstone is playing the part of Beowulf.  A bit of unusual casting if you ask me and they seem to have made him look much younger than he is.  Having said that I do like him playing the gangster types.  Should be a good film.


----------



## Fried Egg (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, this is on my viewing list...


----------



## SidMarl (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the one where they have like a fake naked cgi version of Angelina Jolie, right?


----------



## PTeppic (Oct 5, 2007)

SidMarl - yes, I think I noticed that in the trailer

And speaking of the CGI, not sure what I think of that. Is it acted, or rotoscoped, or CGI'd, or what? I never saw "Polar Express" which I believe is the same technique - so how does it work over a full movie?


----------



## SidMarl (Oct 5, 2007)

It worked for Polar Express .. but Idk, after seeing the trailer with the cgi Angelina .. it sort of turned me off from the film.


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2007)

True - I saw the trailer - the CGI is not as good as they boast. Further I got the impression that this was another "hollywood formula" production - buy the book, read the blurb, make the film, show angelina - get 95% of the young males ( and older ones to ) into the cinemas during the first weeks of release - done


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it being done by the same crew that did 300?  Seeing all the CGI has led me to believe that, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Overread (Oct 10, 2007)

The thing  is the CGI in films like the 300 and Sin City blended into and were part of the environment of the film. Looking at many others, the CGI stands out too much on its own - just look at starwars 1-3 and those retouches of 4-6 - as well as the trailer for this film, the CGI is not part of the backdrop, nor is it the backdrop - it stands apart.


----------



## Delvo (Oct 10, 2007)

It can't stand apart when it IS everything you see!


----------



## Overread (Oct 10, 2007)

With most current CGI that my point, there a few examples where it blends well - matrix, crouching tiger


----------



## Delvo (Oct 10, 2007)

Blend with WHAT though? The idea of "blending" makes sense if there's something else non-CG for it to blend with (like live actors in The Matrix or cartoon drawings in Ghost In The Shell), but in an all-CGI show, there isn't anything else for it to blend with, so the concept of blending or standing out is invalid inherently from the start.


----------



## beware7ninjas (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't stop laughing every time i see the previews.  I don't know what it is but i laugh.  I AM BEOWULF!


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2007)

Delvo - sin city and the 300 both had human actors and the props they interacted with as real life, acted out to a blank background, which was then made up with CGI


----------



## Delvo (Oct 12, 2007)

Overread said:


> Delvo - sin city and the 300 both had human actors and the props they interacted with as real life, acted out to a blank background, which was then made up with CGI


 So you weren't talking about "Beowulf"...


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2007)

I was confused about what you said Delvo, then I remembered that they CGI built up the cast of beowulf = = = = = = ok you have a point, but in that case they did even worse as working in the same meduim they messed it up.


----------

